# Pine Log has got a new Hog hunt!  This weekend!



## pnome (Aug 8, 2011)

Big changes in Pine Log hog hunting.


Aug 12-14th!!!  That's this weekend!!! 


I shouldn't advertise it, and just go.  But the new regs are out and it's listed in there: (page 37)

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/


Also, looks like they took the feb hunt and turned it into a quota hog dog hunt.  Don't know how to apply for the quota.  It says 5 "parties"  Not sure what that means though.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 8, 2011)

Shhhhh.  I was trying to keep it a secret.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 8, 2011)

pnome said:


> Also, looks like they took the feb hunt and turned it into a quota hog dog hunt.  Don't know how to apply for the quota.  It says 5 "parties"  Not sure what that means though.



On quail hunts a party consists of 3 people. 

Still pretty dang hot to be tromping around those rattlesnake hanging rocks.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Aug 8, 2011)

Danny Leigh said:


> On quail hunts a party consists of 3 people.
> 
> Still pretty dang hot to be tromping around those rattlesnake hanging rocks.



You got that right! You know all those sweaty salts will ruin a good shotgun. Totally seize it up


----------



## pnome (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, it's gonna be schweatty.

Might as well forget about scent control.  Gonna be soaked before you get 100 yrds in.

DO NOT FORGET SNAKE BOOTS!!!  



and a stick to hold in front of you.  Spider webs are going to be thick.


----------



## 2789britt (Aug 8, 2011)

i am going saturday will the gates be open i am thinking about goiung to that spot you took me to phnome do you think it will be a good one or do i need a new one


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 9, 2011)

pnome said:


> Big changes in Pine Log hog hunting.
> 
> 
> Aug 12-14th!!!  That's this weekend!!!
> ...



Yeah,delete this until after the hunt......I just got thru browsing the regs and seen the hunt,was amazed at how little notice is given on this hunt.
Was hoping not to see it posted here


----------



## pnome (Aug 9, 2011)

2789britt said:


> i am going saturday will the gates be open i am thinking about goiung to that spot you took me to phnome do you think it will be a good one or do i need a new one



It's always wise to have a backup plan or two.  I'd take this opportunity to have a look around and try to find some other places.   

That spot is pretty good though.  I visited that spot this past January for the hog hunt when there was snow on the ground.  Saw lots of sign in that pine thicket that it backs up to.  Who knows if they are still there though.  

I plan on moving around a bunch myself.  Maybe try to jump one up in the thickets.  Of course, that means I'm going to come home with a thousand ticks and a million chiggers.  Best start swilling the apple cider vinegar now.


----------



## pnome (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yeah,delete this until after the hunt......I just got thru browsing the regs and seen the hunt,was amazed at how little notice is given on this hunt.
> Was hoping not to see it posted here



Yeah, pnome had to go ruin it and post it on the forums...

Regardless, I think the crowd is going to be kinda low.  Little notice and the hot sun will keep all but the most hardy of hunters away.  Even fewer of those will stay past 10AM.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 9, 2011)

pnome said:


> Yeah, pnome had to go ruin it and post it on the forums...
> 
> Regardless, I think the crowd is going to be kinda low.  Little notice and the hot sun will keep all but the most hardy of hunters away.  Even fewer of those will stay past 10AM.




I hope so....but it sho gonna be hot...........think I might find a creek and sit in it.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 9, 2011)

The more you guys talk about the heat, ticks, and snakes the more I am thinking I might just stay home.




nah! I'll be there.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be there, heat or no heat. So far I've hunted twice in the snow there, now it's time to play a little jungle warfare! Hope they are in the general location that I found last time.


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 9, 2011)

well id but i'm overseas so yall aint got to worry aboutme shooting all the pigs hahaha


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 9, 2011)

come on ladies!!! a little sweat never hurt a body!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 10, 2011)

pnome said:


> Big changes in Pine Log hog hunting.
> 
> 
> Aug 12-14th!!!  That's this weekend!!!
> ...



Dang, I could have had a vacation weekend; now I may have to take a sick day

Thanks for the Post Pnome!  Did you see the addition of the Coyote Hunts? Mar 1-22!!

I am sure I was not the only one as there were several meetings, but I asked for the addition of the Yote hunts last year at the meeting in Smyrna.............it does pay to get involved


----------



## pnome (Aug 10, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Dang, I could have had a vacation weekend; now I may have to take a sick day
> 
> Thanks for the Post Pnome!  Did you see the addition of the Coyote Hunts? Mar 1-22!!
> 
> I am sure I was not the only one as there were several meetings, but I asked for the addition of the Yote hunts last year at the meeting in Smyrna.............it does pay to get involved



I did not notice that yet.  That's cool.  I'm going to go at least once for that.  Those yotes need thinning!  Recorded this a few years ago early morning on the archery opener:
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://img.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v332/saarkai/Hunting/MOV01767.flv"></embed>


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Tried to view video, did you forget to take the lense cover off?


----------



## pnome (Aug 10, 2011)

nkbigdog said:


> Tried to view video, did you forget to take the lense cover off?



It was dark.   

I was making my way to my secret spot well before daylight.  So, really the video is just sound.


----------



## 2789britt (Aug 10, 2011)

iwil bring the deer rifle also my forty caliber i have now i think it will be enough i smell bacon i smell pork watch out piggy daddy has a gun


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 11, 2011)

I heard them once about 1/4 mile from the main gate, just a Hollerin like CRAZY!

Looks like I will get to go after work tomorrow



Hey......look for my truck guys and say hey if you see me; pewter GMC Sonoma with a Friendly sign on the sides.  

I have NO IDEA where I am gonna go so I will probably drive through, the long way


----------



## centerc (Aug 11, 2011)

could always just trout fish


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2011)

Gonna be at the check station around 5:45 in the morning....didn't get any scouting done.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 12, 2011)

Jeff give us a report. I'm coming up tomm.



Jeff Raines said:


> Gonna be at the check station around 5:45 in the morning....didn't get any scouting done.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2011)

I did not see any hogs,or hear anyone shoot.Did find some good sign.But I don't believe I'm going tomorrow,I'm back on shift tomorrow night and will sleep all day.

I did have the crap scared out of me.About 9:00 a tree 20 yards away decides to break in half.I thought the world was ending.
Pig Waller and tree falling


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks for the update jeff, were you on the north side or south side?


----------



## pnome (Aug 12, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I did have the crap scared out of me.About 9:00 a tree 20 yards away decides to break in half.I thought the world was ending.


----------



## brandonsc (Aug 12, 2011)

anyone had any luck up there yet?


----------



## ridgestalker (Aug 12, 2011)

X2 on anyone having luck.Might get up early an give it a go if i don't hit the snooze button to many times.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 12, 2011)

I heard 2 shots around 7 this morning. Found some rooting around the creek. Foodplots are green but don't look like they're being used.


----------



## stiles1682 (Aug 13, 2011)

I GOT ONE!! FINALLY!  I was the second shot after seven oclock.  I got a small Boar.  Im trying to figure out how to post the pic off my phone.  I grew up next to Pine Log and this is the only thing I killed there besides a few Quail years ago. 

Heres the story:  My buddy and I got off of work this morning at 4:00 and headed straight there from Atlanta (I Live in Cartersville but work in Atlanta most of the time).  We got set up in the woods at 6:50.  He was on one side of the tree and I was on the other.  At about 7:00 the turkeys started coming down off roost. There must have been thirty of them and most were babies.  We watched them for about twenty minutes on the hillside and then it happened.  I heard the heavy footsteps coming down the same hill the turkeys were on.  Of course they were on my opposite shooting side. I saw them with their ears just a floppin so I said PIGS PIGS PIGS PIGS! I heard my buddy click his safety off.  I then turned because I thought he had them and when I did they saw me and to run back the way they came.  I said SHOOT their getting away.  There was no shot and I had ones back in my crosshairs.  Right before he got out of sight I squeezed off.  He jumped, and fell then got up and went about 10 more yards and piled up.  I looked at my buddy and asked why he didnt shoot and looks back at me and says "Did you just shoot a Turkey" I said "No did you not see those Pigs"  He said "No all I seen was all those turkeys" So I then tell him I was too excited and I wanted to go track because I didnt see it pile up.  He was still looking puzzled but when we got over there he was the first one to see it laying next to the tree.  Great Morning, I havnt had this much fun since I shot my last Buck and that was a long time ago.  The good Lord truly blessed me this Morning!

Im trying to get the pics.  Hes not big but It is my first one!


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 13, 2011)

Well done stiles!!! Glow work.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Aug 13, 2011)

Sweet!  Good job brother!!!!   Man I wish Buffalo swamp Tract had a summer Season!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 13, 2011)

stiles1682 said:


> I GOT ONE!! FINALLY!  I was the second shot after seven oclock.  I got a small Boar.  Im trying to figure out how to post the pic off my phone.  I grew up next to Pine Log and this is the only thing I killed there besides a few Quail years ago.
> 
> Heres the story:  My buddy and I got off of work this morning at 4:00 and headed straight there from Atlanta (I Live in Cartersville but work in Atlanta most of the time).  We got set up in the woods at 6:50.  He was on one side of the tree and I was on the other.  At about 7:00 the turkeys started coming down off roost. There must have been thirty of them and most were babies.  We watched them for about twenty minutes on the hillside and then it happened.  I heard the heavy footsteps coming down the same hill the turkeys were on.  Of course they were on my opposite shooting side. I saw them with their ears just a floppin so I said PIGS PIGS PIGS PIGS! I heard my buddy click his safety off.  I then turned because I thought he had them and when I did they saw me and to run back the way they came.  I said SHOOT their getting away.  There was no shot and I had ones back in my crosshairs.  Right before he got out of sight I squeezed off.  He jumped, and fell then got up and went about 10 more yards and piled up.  I looked at my buddy and asked why he didnt shoot and looks back at me and says "Did you just shoot a Turkey" I said "No did you not see those Pigs"  He said "No all I seen was all those turkeys" So I then tell him I was too excited and I wanted to go track because I didnt see it pile up.  He was still looking puzzled but when we got over there he was the first one to see it laying next to the tree.  Great Morning, I havnt had this much fun since I shot my last Buck and that was a long time ago.  The good Lord truly blessed me this Morning!
> 
> Im trying to get the pics.  Hes not big but It is my first one!




After reading this, I think we were ALL blessed this AM! Amen!

Congrats and FANTASTIC Story.........My story was a typical "Disaster"

I went yesterday afternoon, saw two guys at the check station going in. Nice to chat with them for just a bit before they left.

I thought I would go for a drive all the way through since the gates were open and it was early anyway.  I , began at the SE Gate, hoping to not see too many folks....................sure enough, after about a half mile, I got blocked by the guys I just saw at the check station; they were getting ready and splitting up; I should have just hooked up with them. 
 I sure didnt mind the short delay as  I was sucking on a powerade slushy, trying to figure out what I was to do anywho.

One guy walks down the path, the truck leaves, so I figure I would get dressed and ready.  Quick to find out I FORGOT my socks

I did not really plan to walk too much as it was about 150 degrees anyway, but Now I am just glad to be out there and KNEW I wasnt walking too far.........I went from one end to the other and saw a little sign. But the Soybeans are lookin good, and I Spooked a Deer


----------



## pnome (Aug 13, 2011)

WTG Stiles!


----------



## ridgestalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Awesome job stiles gota be close to what it fells like to hit the lottery killing a pig on pine log lord knows i have tried many a time to no avail.


----------



## pnome (Aug 13, 2011)

Live from pine log!     It's hot out here!


----------



## Splitshot (Aug 13, 2011)

My buddy was out there today.  He mentioned 4 were taken on the log sheet this morning. He was seeing signs but hasn't come across anything yet.  Can't wait to get out there myself.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 13, 2011)

Check out my caution post in the muzzleloader section.   I think I had a realy bad day at Pinr Log this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I heard 2 shots around 7 this morning. Found some rooting around the creek. Foodplots are green but don't look like they're being used.



Those food plots were so green and high,makes me wonder if somebody has put a big dent in the hog population.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Those food plots were so green and high,makes me wonder if somebody has put a big dent in the hog population.



They didn't seem to tear them up too much last year either

Its all good anyway, small game season starts this week so my 22 magnum and I are going on our weekly dates again


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 14, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> They didn't seem to tear them up too much last year either
> 
> Its all good anyway, small game season starts this week so my 22 magnum and I are going on our weekly dates again



I'm gonna try to do that as well.Are the gates open during small game season?


----------



## pnome (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm gonna try to do that as well.Are the gates open during small game season?



Not usually.  But that's not all together a bad thing.  Wear comfortable boots or ride a bike.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 14, 2011)

pnome said:


> Not usually.  But that's not all together a bad thing.  Wear comfortable boots or ride a bike.



I can ride a bike down those hills.....but I be pushing it up

Been over 10 years since I've walked back to the bridges,and that was just to trout fish.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm gonna try to do that as well.Are the gates open during small game season?



Usually the gates are closed for small game.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 15, 2011)

hunted saturday pm. the soybeans were loaded down, thought the dnr was out of money to plant food plots? visited the dove field first, and it hasnt been cut at all. drove up to the north gate and went to the 2nd plot on the creek. saw some sign, mostly rubs nothing too fresh. it looks like they havent been eating the soybeans too much. pnome, was that you parked on the hill just before the creek ford?


----------



## pnome (Aug 15, 2011)

abbys dad said:


> hunted saturday pm. The soybeans were loaded down, thought the dnr was out of money to plant food plots? Visited the dove field first, and it hasnt been cut at all. Drove up to the north gate and went to the 2nd plot on the creek. Saw some sign, mostly rubs nothing too fresh. It looks like they havent been eating the soybeans too much. Pnome, was that you parked on the hill just before the creek ford?



yup.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 15, 2011)

looks like you had a heck of hike up hill....
anyone going up with the small game stuff this weekend?


----------



## KeithTheDeerSlayer (Aug 15, 2011)

the dnr doesnt plant those fields thats the land owners fields. he plants them every year just about. normally corn though


----------



## pnome (Aug 15, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> looks like you had a heck of hike up hill....
> anyone going up with the small game stuff this weekend?



Oh, it's not bad from there.  It flattens out.


----------

